# How old to be able to sex?



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 25, 2012)

I separated the kits from the doe today (5weeks) and tried to sex them while I was at it.  They all look the same to me.  They look like females, but I figure that it is next to impossible to have a whole litter of females.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 25, 2012)

it is really difficult for me to sex them that young. not that it really matters to me at that age anyway. have had a few customers only wanting does, then i warn them about the sex change fairy, it visits all rabbitries!!!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

When you get good at it, you can sex them at 4 weeks. For sure by 5 weeks. However, it does take getting used to. 

Make sure they are relaxed (as much as they can be) when sexing or you may make a false diagnosis...


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 25, 2012)

For future reference it is better to take 2 away at at time until they're all off of their mom; this prevents the doe from getting mastitis.


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2012)

I sexed my meat kits at 3 weeks, 3 boys, 4 girls. It was very obvious to me which was which, but I'll still be resexing them at 6 weeks to see if I'm right. 
Males seem to have a tube with a dot, girls a triangle shows with a slit.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 25, 2012)

My rabbits are about 10 weeks old now and and I am still  uncertain of their genders. At one point, a couple weeks ago, I was _sure _I had at least one girl.
I keep thinking the same thing as Daniel only in my case they all look like boys (all 7 of 'em!) to me.

I know we're going to have to figure it out soon because I need to keep a doe (if we even HAVE one) for future breeding and the rest are going to Freezer Camp. I would hate to slaughter the wrong one!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you pushing the tail back and pushing down on their bellies right above their genitals? This should cause either a doughnut to pop up, or an obvious slit that extends down more toward the anus. Sometimes you may need to push down around the top and sides if you still aren't sure. If you do this, it's an easy diagnosis.

Make sure they are relaxed enough because if they tense up too much, the muscles make it difficult to know for sure. You should have no problem sexing them by 5 weeks.

Also, you may want to have them lay in your arms or lap upside down to do this instead of just holding them up.


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> Are you pushing the tail back and pushing down on their bellies right above their genitals? This should cause either a doughnut to pop up, or an obvious slit that extends down more toward the anus. Sometimes you may need to push down around the top and sides if you still aren't sure. If you do this, it's an easy diagnosis.
> 
> Make sure they are relaxed enough because if they tense up too much, the muscles make it difficult to know for sure. You should have no problem sexing them by 5 weeks.
> 
> Also, you may want to have them lay in your arms or lap upside down to do this instead of just holding them up.


A tubular doughnut would be male still, no?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> A tubular doughnut would be male still, no?


A tubular doughnut is a male. A slit the rises toward the belly but then lowers toward the anus is a female.


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, then I really should have 3M & 4F.  
At 3 weeks, it's all tiny, but tube or line really isn't hard to confuse. 
I think I'll try taking some pics to share, since most you find are of adults or weaned rabbits.


----------

